# My first time snowshoeing (Mt Seymour)



## Garbz

I went snowshoeing today for the first time. It was fun but I am now wearing a knee brace after a bit of a slip down the side of a steep mountain. The slide was fun though, and very worth the picture I took when I stopped sliding.

1. From close to the summit:






2. After my slip:





Thanks for looking
Larger versions on Flickr: garbz's Photostream


----------



## Antarctican

Stunning views. I especially like the first image, as it reminds me of a Group of Seven painting, with that windswept tree prominent in the shot.  The curving ridge of snow on the left nicely leads one's eye into the shot, and the subtle colours in the sky are the crowning touch.  Beautiful


----------



## abraxas

That first one is very nice. I like snowshoeing better than skiing anymore. Just don't turn around too fast.

Thanks for the lead Anti-
Group Of Seven Art - original oil paintings and art prints by Canada's premiere artists, the Group of 7.


----------



## Antarctican

Isn't that wonderful that you followed through on my reference, abraxas! Many of the Group of Seven paintings depict the area around Georgian Bay and Algonquin Park, and often feature pictures of windswept pines on rocky outcroppings.  See for example the paintings of Varley,  and A.J. Casson which reminded me of the first image posted here.


----------



## Tangerini

Wow on the first one especially.  So crisp and clean looking.


----------



## Shaun_300

Those pics are awesome, especially the first one! Great views from the top.


----------



## baturn

Beautiful! Glad you're enjoying our fair province and hope your knee is well enough to continue enjoying.


----------



## Ls3D

I can just see you holding the camera overhead like Dean Martin saving a martini while falling down stairs.  Hurling in Prague, tumbling in BC, what an adventure! I guess you won't be entering the Yeti Snowshoe Race at the end of the month.

-Shea


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> Isn't that wonderful that you followed through on my reference, abraxas! Many of the Group of Seven paintings depict the area around Georgian Bay and Algonquin Park, and often feature pictures of windswept pines on rocky outcroppings.  See for example the paintings of Varley,  and A.J. Casson which reminded me of the first image posted here.



I like to chase down references to paintings.  They seem to merit more time of attention than photographs as far as inspiration for me.  I like to study the compositions- So much time goes into them.

A combination of the painting in your link and this one;
Fine art of Lawren Harris - Lake Superior oversize reproduction art print 45" x 36".

Is what I got out of the first photo.  I'll have to dig up something next week (OTOTOTOT)...


----------



## Garbz

Thanks guys.

I've never heard of the Group of Seven but I can see the resemblance. Although the scenery looked spectacular by itself I am not a fan of boring landscape photos. A photo needs a subject in my opinion, and that tree was perfect. I wish I got slightly more of the top of it in the crop though.


----------



## atlas777

Great shots!  You've really captured the smooth, purity of freshly fallen snow.


----------



## teneighty23

you should have been wearing touring gear and just ski your way down. nice pics! i love snow!


----------



## Garbz

atlas777 said:


> Great shots!  You've really captured the smooth, purity of freshly fallen snow.



Thanks, that's great given that the snow has been laying there for a good week in warm conditions. It was mostly ice  Looks can be deceiving.



teneighty23 said:


> you should have been wearing touring gear and just ski your way down. nice pics! i love snow!



If only. My skis are very narrow Carvers. If the snow isn't groomed I have a lot of problems. That and my "dig my knees into the corner" style of skiing isn't at all suited for deep snow. I have a huge bruise from a black run on Cypress Mountain the other day to prove it


----------



## Roger

Lovely shots Garbz.....Mt Seymour, Victorian Alps? I'm planning on doing some snow shoeing in a couple of weeks, a little anxious though as there's been a lot of avalanches here in Italy...and Europe in general.


----------

